# Mise à jour d'apps impossible !



## Monegasque (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai un soucis depuis la mise à jour à iOS 8, j'ai 6 app (Youtube, MYTF1, Google Maps, Flipboard, Dailymotion,Snapchat) qui ne veulent pas se mettre à jour... J'en ai supprimé 2 de mon iPhone et je n'arrive plus à les télécharger... j'ai redémarrer l'iPhone mais elles sont toujours bloquées ! Pendant ce temps là les nouvelles mises à jour fonctionnent très bien. 
Merci de votre aide 

Matthieu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2014)

Comme déjà dit ici, j'ai aussi des problèmes.


----------



## Monegasque (21 Septembre 2014)

Pour toi les mises à jour se lance s'en aller au bout ? 
De mon côté quand je clic sur "mettre à jour" l'icône passe en téléchargement une demi-seconde puis redevient en " mettre à jour". difficile à comprendre d'autant plus que les autres mise à jour fonctionnent très bien...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2014)

La solution proposée par lineakd sur l'autre fil (http://forums.macg.co/ipad/impossible-de-mettre-a-jour-app-1251136.html#post12772747) a réglé le problème chez moi.


----------



## Monegasque (21 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour cette solution Himeji. J'ai déjà testé le reset de l'iPhone en appuyant plus de 10s sur le bouton home et marche/arrêt tout en fermant les apps mais sans succès...


----------



## Monegasque (25 Septembre 2014)

Quelqu'un rencontre-il un problème similaire ? est ce un bug d'iOS 8 ? merci


----------

